# BLOB targets just arrived for sale



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

I have 7 blob targets straight from GA. i just got back from the ASA national championship and broguht back 7 extra blobs i have a couple of people who may want one but i work on the first to come first to walking away with a new BLOB. PM me if you want one. I live in Mt.Pleasant and will let let you know what we can work out.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

what kinda change you want for them?


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Hoyt_em said:


> what kinda change you want for them?


ditto...


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Could you post pictures also?? What sizes do you have?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Could you post pictures also?? What sizes do you have?


There are a few pictures and other info in this thread

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=281893

The squared one is the smaller version about 24"x24"


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

The targets are 26x26x10 The pics that are in the previous thread are what i have but a little larger. I am asking 100 on the targets which is a little higher then a couple people have got them but i didn't get the large quanity discount when i bought them. But even at 100 they still will save you 500 over the life of the target. As most these targets are lasting 15 + yrs


----------



## trosenberg (Sep 29, 2009)

You don't still have any blobs do you?

Thanks
Travis
[email protected]


----------

